# The "Things that Moved You" Thread



## r_517 (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually I have thought of starting a thread like this for a long time. 
You can post anything that ever touched or moved you, no matter it's just a tiny little help from a stranger, love from your parents or a performance that impressed you.

Remember to add a few notes to what the story is about, why you are moved etc


----------



## r_517 (Sep 17, 2010)

Starts here.

The armless pianist, Liu Wei, took part in China's Got Talent. Liu was 10 years old when he was electrocuted by a high-voltage wire and had both of his arms amputated. His words in his first round touched everyone.


> For people like me, there were only two options. Die now, or live splendidly.



These two videos are his performances in his first round and semi-finals. I myself strongly recommend everyone to have a look at both of the videos. (Both were English subbed.)

First round - Piano piece "Mariage D'amour"





Semi-final - Song "The Price of Love" with piano playing


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 17, 2010)

I just love this video, it's very moving for me.


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 17, 2010)

;___;


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know how to embed this, so...

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

So good.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 17, 2010)

The ending of The Shawshank Redemption, and the movie Radio.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 17, 2010)

Every damn time


----------



## flan (Sep 17, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> The ending of The Shawshank Redemption, and the movie Radio.



Damn I love that scene!


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 25, 2010)

Also this, after seeing the whole movie. I don't know how it works out of context.

ENDING SCENE 
SPOILER SPOILER



Spoiler











SPOILER


----------



## Samania (Sep 25, 2010)

Every single Eminem song.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## oprah62 (Sep 25, 2010)

Gold Bond changed my life.


----------



## Logan (Sep 25, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> When Desmond called Penny.


 
<3

Best show/part of show ever!


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 25, 2010)

Samania said:


> Every single Eminem song.


 
Stan.


----------



## Edward (Sep 25, 2010)

*Ahem* Mentlegen 






I cried.

I'll be back btw


----------



## flan (Sep 26, 2010)

Samania said:


> Every single Eminem song.


 
Cleaning out my Closet!


----------



## teller (Sep 26, 2010)

This has always been chicken soup for my aggressive male soul...not to seem sexist or anything but I think you need a certain amount of testosterone flowing through your veins in order for this to reach you:


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

On Eminem note, Cleanin out My Closet, and Mockingbird.
Damn Mockingbird was deep.


----------



## GigaPotato (Sep 26, 2010)

Joker said:


> On Eminem note, Cleanin out My Closet, and Mockingbird.
> Damn Mockingbird was deep.


 
I was going to say Mockingbird, but also When I'm Gone.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## riffz (Sep 26, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I just love this video, it's very moving for me.


Wow... That was incredible. 

I know there's a bunch, but I can't think of them at the moment. I'll leave this here for now:


----------



## BigSams (Sep 26, 2010)

the flute solo in Sacred Power of Raging Winds by Rhapsody. after 3 years, I still can't breathe while listening to it, my back arches involuntarily, and my spine shivers throughout. brr


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 27, 2010)

Several songs from Live, especially Lightning Crashes, and especially the reaction from the woman at 2:01. I embed the live version because of that reaction, but of course the sound quality is better in the official video that isn't bad either. I can extremely highly recommend getting the DVD "Live at Paradiso"!





Several songs from Dido, especially "Hunter", "Sand in my Shoes" and "Isobel". All of these songs and several others have special meaning for me. Hunter perfectly describes how I felt trapped in my relationship and wanted to get out and discover the world. Sand in my Shoes describes how I feel every time when I came back after travelling and had to adjust to "real life" again. Isobel describes how a good friend went missing. If you like female singers, get the "Live at Brixton" DVD.




(I prefer that "video", but if you want to see the official video, it is pretty good as well)

Seeing the purity of children

Holding my dogs head when he died

Finding a nice camping place next to a lake in Japan late in the evening, waking up in the morning and realising that I was entirely surrounded by mountains. The beauty of that place caught me completely of guard.

Spending a night on a forbidden part of the Great Wall with a woman that allowed me to be the first one to kiss her that night.

Getting an email from my mother that just said: "I understand why you are travelling now"

If you don't like reading VERY personal things, stop here


Spoiler



Realizing I was laughing for the first time after my brother died.
I was tracking through Europe 16 years ago (before internet and mobile phones). When I reached a friends grandmother in Switzerland she told me that I should call my parents immediately. They didn't answer. A few hours later I called again. This time my parents answered. They had just come back from the cremation of my brother who had died in a traffic accident. I ran into the mountains and cried my heart out. It was my first experience with death and I thought I would never be able to handle it. A few hours later I was back at the grandmothers place, my friend came in, tripped and fell. When I heard myself laughing I realized I would be alright and that I should enjoy my life as if I were living for both of us.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 27, 2010)

BLD accomplishment thread. Whenever I see any sized BLD times I want to BLD again.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> When Desmond called Penny.


A chill just went down my spine. I miss Lost. 

Anyway..
The day before I left for a 3 week trip to Europe this summer, I was hanging out with a very close friend who had moved away and I hadn't seen in a while. He was back in town for a few days and asked me to come over. Right before I left his house that day, he showed me the song "Come Back As Heroes" and told me that if I ever needed some motivation that I should just listen to that song and know that he's always believed I'd do great things. He passed away several days later.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> A chill just went down my spine. I miss Lost.


I knew I could count on you . And I miss it, too .


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 10, 2010)

The video is just there but the lyrics make me want to puke up my soul... or something profound like that.
Best lyricist ever!


----------



## abctoshiro (Oct 10, 2010)

I love the song...who said that Christian music can't be mixed with heavy metal? And screams?

And also, the band itself, Avenged Sevenfold.


----------

